# Where do I find shows?



## unmouton (May 4, 2009)

I realize this is a rediculously dumb question. I live in southwest Missouri, and I am starting to consider selling my soap. I would prefer, however to start by doing small craft shows/markets, not online. Unfortunately, I have never been one to frequent craft shows. The only one I know of is War Eagle down in Arkansas. My local farmer's market is a bust, because sign-up ended earlier this year, it is very small, and there is already a local soapmaker that sells there. The yearly craft show in Fair Grove (a town over from me) has a two year waiting list! (Or so I've been told.)

Are there websites that can point me in the right direction? Where do I find these shows? What kind of preparation would I need?

I will acquire liability insurance before starting, so that is not an issue. I am very sorry if there are other posts on this topic; my keyword searches were turning up massive amounts of posts that were unrelated to my question! My internet searches are turning up shows all over the U.S... and I am not prepared to travel three states away to try this!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AshleyR (May 5, 2009)

I did this recently. I went to the websites of all of the towns/cities I wanted to sell in, and emailed the town offices/city halls asking when their fairs/craft shows/tradeshows, etc. were. Most of them got back to me quickly and gave me all of the dates.

You could also call the tourist information centres in the areas you want to sell in and ask them. They would probably know too!

Good luck!


----------



## Tabitha (May 5, 2009)

www.whereitsatmagazine.com

local visitors centers


----------



## Tabitha (May 5, 2009)

www.craftlister.com


----------



## rszuba (May 5, 2009)

www.festivalnet.com


----------

